# left front turn signal is not working



## engahmedtg (Nov 9, 2015)

Hello,
I have Nissan Altima 1999, I had a minor accident and the driver side front turn signal fall out. When I put it back, I guess I returned the wires in the wrong order. So what I have now:
When I use the turn switch, the left front turn signal is not working, but the rear one is blinking very fast.
The right ones (front and rear are fine).
when I use the hazardous switch the rear one blink normally, but the front left doesn't work.
The fuse under the driving wheel is ok and the bulb seems to be ok as well. 
My questions:
1- what's the correct wire order for the bulb, I have read, black and green.
2- what relays to check that may caused this problem. 

Any help will be appreciated.


----------

